# Darmstadt, Germany



## vongarr (Jun 21, 2007)

Howdy Folks,

We are looking for a few good gamers. I'm one of those numerous non-Deutsch speaking Americans, so if you speak English and want to play, come to Darmstadt and we can game. 

It's Eberron 3.5.


----------



## Goose (Jun 21, 2007)

Just curious where Darmstadt is, im out at ramstein and have never heard of Darmstadt.


----------



## vongarr (Jun 22, 2007)

And for good reason you haven't. You see, when I want to do some good shopping, I drive to Ramstein, which is a little over an hour for me. I also seethe with hatred (envy) at the air force base. But if you're not US military, then what I just said probably doesn't mean much.

Darmstadt is around 20 minutes or so south of Frankfurt.


----------



## Goose (Jun 25, 2007)

haha, you must be an army guy =p


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 2, 2007)

Aww couldn't that have been Dortmund  :\


----------

